# Anyone familiar with Borgo San Lorenzo?



## jwkuether (Mar 7, 2010)

My wife and I have a chance to work in Borgo San Lorenzo, north of Florence. Any thoughts on living there or nearby?


----------



## averona (Jun 2, 2010)

yes, do it and enjoy florence. when you go, have an open mind. life is different.


----------



## PaigeCL (Mar 26, 2010)

jwkuether said:


> My wife and I have a chance to work in Borgo San Lorenzo, north of Florence. Any thoughts on living there or nearby?


What will you and your wife be doing? Where in the states are you from? The area is beautiful, the food is fabulous and the people are wonderful. Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## jwkuether (Mar 7, 2010)

PaigeCL said:


> What will you and your wife be doing? Where in the states are you from? The area is beautiful, the food is fabulous and the people are wonderful. Enjoy the adventure.


We have an offer from friends who run an arts school in Borgo San Lorenzo to do some teaching there. We'd have to come up with other sources of income, and there are some other big question as to how we could make it work. We'd love to do it, but we're still working on the big decision.
We're living in the NY area now. I'm originally from Milwaukee, and my wife is a Brit.


----------



## jwkuether (Mar 7, 2010)

PaigeCL said:


> What will you and your wife be doing? Where in the states are you from? The area is beautiful, the food is fabulous and the people are wonderful. Enjoy the adventure.


We're living in the NY area now. I'm originally from Milwaukee, and my wife is a Brit. We have an offer from friends who run an arts school in Borgo San Lorenzo to do some teaching there. We'd have to come up with other sources of income, and there are some other big questions as to how we could make it work. We'd love to do it, but we're still working on the big decision.


----------

